# 256MB NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS or 512MB NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT?



## howie

I'm looking into buying a HP laptop and these are the two video card options that they offer. Are they any good? I'm not looking at doing any hardcore gaming but I would like the laptop to run a game like Half Life 2 smoothly, for example. Thoughts?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Get the one with the 9600M GT. Sure it's not the best video card out there, but it is definitely decent for a laptop and will run HL2 just fine.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

9600M GT should play HL2 fine, it would probably even max it out with decent FPS but the 9200M isn't for gaming and I doubt it'd do the job, maybe if you turned the settings all the way down but even then it's questionable. Definitely get the lappy with the 9600.


----------



## speedyink

9600M GT Is more than enough for HL2.  Hell, you could play Crysis on one of those if you wanted to.


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> Hell, you could play Crysis on one of those if you wanted to.



Lets not get ahead of ourselves here... Naw, should be good to go, dude! 

It's not the best, but it'll be good for HL2 and such.


----------



## speedyink

The 9600M GT in the laptops isn't that bad, they can play Crysis.  My friend plays Crysis on Medium with the 9500M GS in his laptop.  The 9600M GT is about par with the desktop 8600GT.


----------



## Intel_man

speedyink said:


> The 9600M GT in the laptops isn't that bad, they can play Crysis.  My friend plays Crysis on Medium with the 9500GS in his laptop.  The 9600M GT is about par with the desktop 8600GT.



Hmm... so it seems that I can play Crysis in high settings?


----------



## Bob Jeffery

I know this is alittle off topic, but the 9600m is worse than 9600gt?


----------



## Intel_man

Bob Jeffery said:


> I know this is alittle off topic, but the 9600m is worse than 9600gt?



Yes it is.


----------



## speedyink

Intel_man said:


> Hmm... so it seems that I can play Crysis in high settings?



It could be possible.  I played it on medium when my computer had the stock Radeon HD 2600 Pro in it.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

With a 8600gt I play crysis at party medium and certain things like physics on high. And that's with a 2.1ghz sempron


----------



## Springy182

A friend recently got a laptop for her birthday with a 9600M GT in it, she played HL2 no problems, dunno how high the settings were at though


----------



## marcnutty

Hi guys...

Back to the OP, im in the same predicament. Im looking to buy a Samsung laptop (R610) which has the 9200M 512MB and a blu ray drive. However, the R560 has 9600M 256MB but no blu ray drive.

the blu ray drive is really tempting me, but the graphics is worrying. Even though the 9200M has double the memory will it still be that bad??

Im not a hardcore gamer as I have my consoles for that, but would be nice to play the odd shooter or rpg - even if on the basic settings.

thanks,


----------



## bm23

Intel_man said:


> Hmm... so it seems that I can play Crysis in high settings?



that really depend on the resolution that you play on. i have the 9600gt and play it on high at 1280x1024 with 4aa.


----------



## Intel_man

eh... can't stand any games that's ran on anything that's under 1680x1050 these days... Damn EA Sports games!


----------



## Okedokey

speedyink said:


> 9600M GT Is more than enough for HL2.  Hell, you could play Crysis on one of those if you wanted to.




LOL!

The 9600M GT will get owned in Crysis, in fact it will only play it on low. http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-9600M-GT.9449.0.html

It is a low powered gpu for light gaming (WOW anyone?). but it will play other games.  Its about par *using 3DMark06* as a 7900GS.  If you want to game with a mobile graphics solution, you need the 9800M GTX series or better, which btw, will play Crysis on high. http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-9800M-GTX.9919.0.html


----------

